# Help me work through milk smell?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So Poppy kidded 10 days ago.

I milked out her udder today and her milk smelled like wet goat!

Last year she had delicious sweet yummy milk.

So things that affect milk. Minerals, copper. She's had her copper bolous, but I guess I could do another one. She has loose minerals.

I've not fed her anything weird other than some garlic.

She gets Nutrena 17% goat feed, sweet feed, calf manna, alfafla pellets, alfalfa hay, timothy hay. Thats it.

Could there still be colostrum? Would that make it smell funny?

I plan on running a mastitis test tomorrow, but her udder felt lovely, not hot, etc.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She may still have a tinge of "new milk" taste. Unless I'm remembering wrong, I think I our milk had a colostrum taste for a little while. If there are no signs of mastitis (may want to pop her a vitamin C each day for a little bit just to be safe) and she's up to date on copper, I'd just wait and see if the taste fades out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I've read colostrum can flavor the milk for up to two weeks after kidding. Let us know if it changes any


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Give it some more time
It can take 2 weeks or a tad longer


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd think it's probably a bit of colostrum left. Give her some more garlic and vit C, and try again in a couple of days. Good luck!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did test her milk with the CMT and it was negative for any gelling. It still smells like wet goat. My one milk customer said she doesn't care she still wants the milk. lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you have a cobalt block out for her? Since I added cobalt blocks and made sure to never let them run out of minerals I have had no issue with goaty milk. I did the first year and cobalt and pushing minerals cleared it up.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've do not have a cobalt block, but also never had goaty milk before. lol

I will look into it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, how odd! Maybe try giving her some selenium. I know selenium can help goats absorb copper.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is her diet any different from last year? Sometimes certain feeds really change the milk. Molasses is something that makes the milk smell and taste bad if they get too much.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Diet is the same, maybe less molasses as last year I had out that big molasses tub. haha this year they do have sweet feed. I'm going to add in more alfalfa.

I gave selenium and an extra copper bolous to see if maybe she just spit out her last one or it just went through or something.

This is a strange year. I just had a doe early abort (didn't even see a fetus just an empty sac). If I had not seen it happen, I'd not have even known it happened everything was so quick and her vulva looks totally normal.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my does have a bit of colostrum in their milk for at least 2 weeks, sometimes a bit longer.


----------

